# server in den knien



## ragtek (13. Dez. 2007)

seit gestern ist mein Server immer wieder "tot"


> top - 11:59:15 up 47 days, 17:06,  1 user,  load average: 4.80, 13.92, 19.33
> Tasks: 102 total,   8 running,  94 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
> Cpu(s): 96.7%us,  2.7%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.3%hi,  0.3%si,  0.0%st
> Mem:   1034576k total,   681720k used,   352856k free,    70108k buffers
> ...


Ich habe an der Konfiguration eigentlich nichts geändert, weswegen ich ziemlich ratlos bin


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2007)

Schau mal ins apache access log in /var/log/httpd/, welche Seitenaufrufe die Last erzeugen.


----------



## ragtek (13. Dez. 2007)

Hi
woran genau erkenne ich das?
Die letzen paar Zeilen schauen so aus:


> www.ragtek.org||||22145||||80.123.14.247 - - [13/Dec/2007:12:46:07 +0100] "POST /forum/mgc_chatbox.php HTTP/1.1" 200 22145 "http://www.ragtek.org/forum/index.php" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.8.1.9) Gecko/20071025 Firefox/2.0.0.9"
> www.ragtek.org||||22145||||84.112.84.6 - - [13/Dec/2007:12:46:08 +0100] "POST /forum/mgc_chatbox.php HTTP/1.1" 200 22145 "http://www.ragtek.org/forum/index.php" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; de; rv:1.8.1.11) Gecko/20071127 Firefox/2.0.0.11"
> www.ragtek.org||||22145||||83.64.31.211 - - [13/Dec/2007:12:46:09 +0100] "POST /forum/mgc_chatbox.php HTTP/1.1" 200 22145 "http://www.ragtek.org/forum/index.php" "Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; U; PPC Mac OS X Mach-O; de; rv:1.8.1.11) Gecko/20071127 Firefox/2.0.0.11"
> www.ragtek.org||||6294||||195.212.98.190 - - [13/Dec/2007:12:46:09 +0100] "POST /forum/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=5849 HTTP/1.1" 200 6294 "http://www.ragtek.org/forum/showthread.php?p=115059#post115059post115059" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.0; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)"
> ...


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2007)

Also entweder Dein Forum ist jetzt deutlich besser besucht als vorher oder Du hast die Funktion /forum/mgc_chatbox.php vor kurzem nachgerüstet oder irgen jemand bzw. ein Bot ruft recht häufig das Script /forum/mgc_chatbox.php auf.


----------



## ragtek (13. Dez. 2007)

Nö, das war schon immer so
Der Chat ist schon verdammt lang drinn.
Ist halt eine Datei die nonstop aufgerufen wird, wegen den aktualisierungen


----------



## ragtek (14. Dez. 2007)

Kann sich das ein Profi mal vor Ort anschaun?
Ich kriege das einfahc nicht auf die Reihe.
Nach einem gestrigen Serverneustart hat es bis heute Früh gepasst, nur gibts jetzt wieder die Probleme 

und ist es normal es es soviele apache gibt?



> top - 13:30:56 up 14:25,  1 user,  load average: 45.06, 30.98, 19.48
> Tasks: 120 total,  36 running,  84 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
> Cpu(s): 97.7%us,  2.3%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
> Mem:   1034576k total,   781136k used,   253440k free,    69992k buffers
> ...


----------



## planet_fox (16. Dez. 2007)

das kommt auf die eisntellung drauf an wieviel du zum starten zu lässt, läuft php als suphp ?


----------



## ragtek (16. Dez. 2007)

Hi
ich habe kA.
Ich habe einem Amerikaner 150€ gezahlt damit er mir den Server einrichtet... :/
Anscheinend ist dsa Problem aber behoben.
Es lag an einem schlecht programmieren Skript.
Habe im Netz folgende Seite gefunden, http://www.rootforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=47049 wo jemand eine zu große DB Abfrage hatte.
Ich bin mal meine Änderungen durchgegangen udn habe eine problematische Stelle lokalisieren und beheben können.
Anscheinend war es das wirklich.

Oder jemand hat mir einen Trojaner installiert und hat nun gemerkt das ich das Problem suche und hat einen Ganz zurückgeschaltet


----------



## ragtek (20. Dez. 2007)

OK
Problem besteht weiterhin, deswegn wird auch weiterhin jemand gesucht der sich das anschaun kann :/ (darf natürlich auch was kosten, mir is klar, das nichts mehr gratis is heutzutage)


----------

